# Oberrohrlänge - wie wird gemessen?



## MarkusL (30. August 2012)

Hallo,
bin heute zufällig drüber gestolpert:
Die waagrechte Oberrohrlänge wird von den Herstellern verschieden angegeben!

Die einen messen vom Mittelpunkt des oberen Endes des Steuerrohrs bis zum Mittelpunkt der Sattelstüze auf gleicher Höhe. Wahscheinlich die praktikablere, weil mit jedem Zollstock nachvollziehbare Lösung.

Die anderen (z.B. Canyon) messen vom Mittelpunkt des oberen Endes der Steuerrohrs bis zum Mittelpunkt des oberen Endes des Sitzrohr und von dort senkrecht nach oben bis auf die Höhe des Steuerrohrs.

Je nach Sitzrohwinkel unterscheiden sich diese beiden Maße um mehr als nur ein paar mm!

Gibts da keine Norm, wie für sonst alles in D.?


----------



## bastl-axel (30. August 2012)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Die einen messen vom Mittelpunkt des oberen Endes des Steuerrohrs bis zum Mittelpunkt der Sattelstüze auf gleicher Höhe.


Genauso. Schließlich ist es egal, welche Position das obere Rahmenrohr hat. Manche sind auch gebogen oder abgeknickt. Trotzdem sind nur Steuerkopf- und Sitzrohrposition entscheidend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (30. August 2012)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Genauso. Schließlich ist es egal, welche Position das obere Rahmenrohr hat. Manche sind auch gebogen oder abgeknickt. Trotzdem sind nur Steuerkopf- und Sitzrohrposition entscheidend.


Es ist bei einem Rahmen mit abfallendem Oberrohr sehr wohl ein Unterschied, ob ich die hintere Maßlinie entlang der Sattelstütze lege oder vom oberen Ende des Sattelrohrs senkrecht nach oben.


----------



## bastl-axel (30. August 2012)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Es ist bei einem Rahmen mit abfallendem Oberrohr sehr wohl ein Unterschied, ob ich die hintere Maßlinie entlang der Sattelstütze lege oder vom oberen Ende des Sattelrohrs senkrecht nach oben.


Verstehe kein Wort! Waagerecht, senkrecht?
Es wird vom Steuerrohr waagerecht bis zur Sattelstütze gemessen. Genauso, wie du es auch gemacht hast, weil dadurch die Form und Position des Oberrohres völig egal ist. Ob das Oberrohr jetzt abfallend, gerade oder gebogen ist, ist nur eine optische Sache oder dient bei MTB der Schrittfreiheit. Auf daß sich der Mann nichts einklemmt. 
Die wirksame Oberrohrlänge ist aber immer die waagerechte Entfernung Sitzrohr-Steuerrohr.


----------



## MarkusL (30. August 2012)

Schau Dir mal an, wie Canyon misst und wie z.B. Liteville mißt. Vielleicht verstehst Du es dann.


----------



## lix (30. August 2012)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> [...]
> Die wirksame Oberrohrlänge ist aber immer die waagerechte Entfernung Sitzrohr-Steuerrohr.



Nee, beide stellen waagerechte Entfernungen dar. MarkusL meint letztlich die Differenz zwischen dem auf gleicher Höhe geloteten Abstand zu Mitte-Sitzrohr und dem direkten Abstand zur Sattelstütze. Dies kann durchaus wenige Zentimeter ergeben. Zudem: Mangels Detailgenauigkeit in den Zeichnungen bin ich mir bei einigen Herstellern unsicher, ob im Steuerrohrbereich die oberste Kante oder der Kreuzungspkt. von Steuerrohr und Oberrohr gemeint ist. Zur Not muss bei unbekannter Messhöhe der Abstand über den Lenkwinkel berechnet werden (bei bekannter Reifenhöhe ).


----------



## bastl-axel (30. August 2012)

lix schrieb:


> Nee, beide stellen waagerechte Entfernungen dar.


Nein, bei einem abfallendem Oberrohr ist die direkte Entfernung nicht mehr waagerecht.
Entfernen wir mal theoretisch aus einem Rahmen das gerade und waagerecht verlaufende Oberrohr und ersetzen es durch ein Abfallendes oder ein Gebogenes.  Die eingesetzten Rohre wären dann etwas länger, wenn man am Rohr entlang misst, aber die wirksame, die Geometrie des Rades beeinflußende Oberrohrlänge verändert sich dadurch nicht.
Ob das eingesetzte Oberrohr jetzt drei Schleifen macht oder wie an einem Damenrad parallel zum vorderen Rahmenrohr verläuft, ist völlig unerheblich und sagt nichts über die wirksame Oberrohrlänge aus.
Das ist immer die waagerechte Verbindung Steuerrohr-Sattelrohr. Ist das Sattelrohr kürzer, wie an fast jedem MTB, wird halt an der Sattelstütze gemessen. Und zwar dort, wo die waagerechte Linie vom Steuerohr herkommend, auftrifft.


----------



## MarkusL (30. August 2012)

Du hast es noch immer nicht verstanden.
Nehmen wir mal an die beiden nachfolgendne Grafiken zweigen den gleichen Rahmen. Dann ist doch das Maß C in dieser Grafik







ein größeres als in dieser:






In der ersten Grafik geht die linke Maßlinie entlang der Sattelstütze, in der zweiten geht sie ab der Oberkante des Sitzrohrs senkrecht nach oben.


----------



## bastl-axel (3. September 2012)

Ich widerspreche dir doch gar nicht. Selbstvertändlich ist es am Oberrohr entlang gemessen, länger als die tatsächliche, wirksame Oberrohrlänge, so wie in Bild 1. Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch, das nur die waagerecht gemessene Länge ausschlaggebend ist und die Form und Länge des tatsächlich verbauten Oberrohres nur der Optik und der Bequemlichkeit dient.


----------



## S.D. (3. September 2012)

Das entscheidende Maß ist die horizontale Oberrohrlänge. Die tatsächliche Oberrohrlänge ist völlig irrelevant.
Genauso verhält es sich bei der Angabe der Rahmengröße. Gemessen von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sitzrohr. Völlig uninteressantes Maß. Entscheident ist die Überstandshöhe.

Gruß


----------



## sharky (4. September 2012)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Es ist bei einem Rahmen mit abfallendem Oberrohr sehr wohl ein Unterschied, ob ich die hintere Maßlinie entlang der Sattelstütze lege oder vom oberen Ende des Sattelrohrs senkrecht nach oben.



so misst halt nur kein mensch. so in der art wird stack & reach ermittelt. die oberrohrlänge ist immer mitte steuerrohr - horizontaler schnittpunkt zur sattelstütze. denn das ist deine effektive oberrohrlänge, die bestimmt, "wie lange" du sitzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (10. August 2016)

lix schrieb:


> ....ob im Steuerrohrbereich die oberste Kante oder der Kreuzungspkt. von Steuerrohr und Oberrohr gemeint ist.



Das interessiert mich auch gerade. Gibts da mittlerweile klarheit und allgemeine messeinigkeit drüber bis wo genau im steuerrohrberich gemessen wird





Stimmen die 604mm oder die 616mm??


----------



## memphis35 (11. August 2016)

So wird gemessen


----------



## trailterror (11. August 2016)

memphis35 schrieb:


> So wird gemessen



Danke. Heisst, nach deinem verständnis der allgemeinen messmethode wäre der wert von 604 (und nicht 616) der korrekte, bei meinem aufgeführten beispiel?


----------



## R.C. (11. August 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Gibts da mittlerweile klarheit und allgemeine messeinigkeit drüber bis wo genau im steuerrohrberich gemessen wird



Nein.


----------



## trailterror (11. August 2016)

Weisst du zufällig wie Nicolai oder Banshee messen?

Auf deren zeichnungen siehts ja nach der "604er methode" aus. Nur, kann man sich auf diese zeichnungen verlassen...?


----------



## Pilatus (11. August 2016)

vor allem ist das Bild ja auch falsch, weil an der Sattelstütze auf gleicher höhe gemessen wurde. Wenn Sitzwinkel gleich Lenkwinkel wäre, dann wären es die selben werte.
Was ist wenn der Sitzrohrwinkel nicht gleich Sitzwinkel ist? wo wir dann hin gemessen?

Ich kenne Oberrohrlänge von früher noch als Distanz von Knoten Sitzrohr-Oberrohr zu Knoten Steuerrohr-Oberrohr. also so:





Das ganze nur um noch mehr Verwirrung zu stiften...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (11. August 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Weisst du zufällig wie Nicolai oder Banshee messen?



Nicolai weiss ich nicht, mein Rune war aber vergleichbar mit einem (laut deren Skizze  gleich gemessenem Commencal, das sollte also so stimmen.



Pilatus schrieb:


> Was ist wenn der Sitzrohrwinkel nicht gleich Sitzwinkel ist? wo wir dann hin gemessen?



Das naechste Problem, vor allem, da es heutzutage kaum noch 'echte' Sitzwinkel gibt


----------



## trailterror (11. August 2016)

@r.c

Nur zu meinem endgültigen verständnis.

Bei banshee: bis oberkante mitte steuerrohr und nicht kreuzungspunkt SR/OR?


----------



## R.C. (11. August 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Bei banshee: bis oberkante mitte steuerrohr und nicht kreuzungspunkt SR/OR?



Ja. Btw. der kleine ist jemand anders


----------



## trailterror (11. August 2016)

Hehe. OK


----------



## trailterror (11. August 2016)

Bzgl. Sitzwinkel ist es meiner meinung nach so, dass immer der echte SW (wecher durchs tretlager geht) genommen wird, welcher, bei bikes mit nach vorn versetzten oder gebogenen sitzrohren, dann eben ne imaginäre linie darstellt....


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. August 2016)

Die einzig richtige Oberrohr-Messung ist waagerecht Mitte Steuerrohr zu Mitte Verlängerung (Sattelstütze) Sitzrohr. So wurde auch früher korrekt gemessen, als abfallende Oberrohre noch nicht verbreitet waren. Die Verwirrung entstand, als sich die Amis - die von haus aus selten etwas wissen - mit völlig überforderten europäischen Fachgeschäftsinhabern und deren Angestellten, und, der Supergau, mit Fachjournalisten (Bike-Bravos) um eines dieser neumodischen MTBs versammelten. Wenn sich 3 Narren paaren kann nur Narretei entstehen. Seither mißt jeder wie's ihm sein Neocortex gerade vortäuscht.

In der Zeit wurde auch das Innenlager und das Industrielager "erfunden".


----------

